# Getting torrented AVI's to the premiere ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

What is the simplest way to get torrented files (primarily AVI's), from my computer (PC) to the TIVO ?

Both are connected wirelessly to the same netwrok (although I dont have control of the router).

Is there even some sort of sneakernet option that allows my to bring the files to my Premiere on a USB key, or must it be done across the network.

Thanks


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Get Tivo Desktop


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I_am_not_randy said:


> What is the simplest way to get torrented files (primarily AVI's), from my computer (PC) to the TIVO ?


Seriously? You are going to publicly ask how you can transfer "torrented" files, which are 99% likely to be a copyright violation (AKA illegal activity)?

OK, I'll bite- see http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> Seriously? You are going to publicly ask how you can transfer "torrented" files, which are 99% likely to be a copyright violation (AKA illegal activity)?
> 
> OK, I'll bite- see http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


+1 on url


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo to transfer shows to the Premiere, but you'll need to convert those AVI's to MPG. Videora TiVo Converter is easy to use and works well enough for lower quality conversions (SD/DVD).

Scott


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

pyTivo and pyTivoX are awesome. Streambuddy also very good for streaming stuff to the box.

Stop using torrents. That's how people get caught. Find a better way.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo to transfer shows to the Premiere, but you'll need to convert those AVI's to MPG. Videora TiVo Converter is easy to use and works well enough for lower quality conversions (SD/DVD).


  There's no need to use any other tools to pre-transocode AVIs to MPG. pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop will transfer AVIs just fine. They'll both transcode the video to MPG format on their own as part of the transfer process.

I suppose if the AVIs contain non-xvid or non-dvix content, then that may be an issue. But that vast, vast majority of torrented AVIs are xvid or dvix making it a moot concern.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

+1 on pytivo, with a decent copy of ffmpeg, it'll transfer almost anything I throw at it. You don't need to convert anything, just drop the files in the right spot and it'll serve em up.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> There's no need to use any other tools to pre-transocode AVIs to MPG. pyTiVo and *TiVo Desktop will transfer AVIs just fine.* They'll both transcode the video to MPG format on their own as part of the transfer process.


Just to clarify, you have to use Tivo Desktop Plus to convert and transfer.
The free Tivo Desktop will only transfer .tivo and .mpg files.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> Stop using torrents. That's how people get caught. Find a better way.


Stop acting like you're the content police, there are tons of torrents that either aren't illegal or the provider doesn't care if it's out there.

pyTivo + ffmpeg FTW - streambaby also works well if you just want to watch the video, not transfer it. Don't bother with Tivo Desktop, it won't play most of what you're talking about.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo to transfer shows to the Premiere, but you'll need to convert those AVI's to MPG.


No you won't. pyTiVo will transcode anything that is not in the correct format, on the fly.


----------



## happylily (Dec 22, 2010)

According to Adobe official website, Adobe Premiere Pro does import AVI files. However it only imports DV-AVI. If you try to add other AVI files like DivX-AVI, MJPEG-AVI, Xvid-AVI, 3ivX-AVI and more to Premiere, it either ends in fail or encounters some audio or video problem. Unsupported AVI video often comes from Sony camera, Canon camera, Nikon camera, Carton videos, and downloaded websites.

In order to import AVI to Premiere successfully, we need to convert the unsupported AVI to Adobe Premiere Pro more compatible video format like MPEG-2. Bigasoft Total Video Converter is just the ideal AVI to MPEG-2 conversion software. It can easily convert any kind of AVI video to Premiere supported MPEG-2 format for adding AVI to Adobe Premiere, Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe Premiere Pro CS3/ CS4/ CS5.

Detailed Tutorial on How to Convert and Import AVI to Premiere


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

happylily said:


> According to Adobe official website, Adobe Premiere Pro does import AVI files. However it only imports DV-AVI. If you try to add other AVI files like DivX-AVI, MJPEG-AVI, Xvid-AVI, 3ivX-AVI and more to Premiere, it either ends in fail or encounters some audio or video problem. Unsupported AVI video often comes from Sony camera, Canon camera, Nikon camera, Carton videos, and downloaded websites.
> 
> In order to import AVI to Premiere successfully, we need to convert the unsupported AVI to Adobe Premiere Pro more compatible video format like MPEG-2. Bigasoft Total Video Converter is just the ideal AVI to MPEG-2 conversion software. It can easily convert any kind of AVI video to Premiere supported MPEG-2 format for adding AVI to Adobe Premiere, Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe Premiere Pro CS3/ CS4/ CS5.
> 
> Detailed Tutorial on How to Convert and Import AVI to Premiere


Sounds like a lot of unnecessary work to me but I'm lazy...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

happylily said:


> It can easily convert any kind of AVI video to Premiere supported MPEG-2 format for adding AVI to Adobe Premiere, Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe Premiere Pro CS3/ CS4/ CS5.


Hmmmm.... Adobe ... PyTivo ... Adobe ... PyTivo ...

I think I'll stick with PyTivo where you just put the files in a folder, regardless of the file type, and it just works.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

smbaker said:


> Hmmmm.... Adobe ... PyTivo ... Adobe ... PyTivo ...
> 
> I think I'll stick with PyTivo where you just put the files in a folder, regardless of the file type, and it just works.


I have a 750GB drive nearly full of movies I bought and ripped off the DVD </wink> Doesn't AVI save space over MPEG2? What would be the advantage of taking all that time to convert all your AVI files to MPEG2?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Soapm said:


> I have a 750GB drive nearly full of movies I bought and ripped off the DVD </wink> Doesn't AVI save space over MPEG2?


Not necessarily. There's usually a trade-off between size and quality, and there are also some compression algorithms that are more efficient than others.

The reason they're talking about conversion in this thread is due to TivoDesktop, which supports a limited number of formats. PyTivo on the other hand is like an alligator; It'll eat almost anything.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

happylily said:


> According to Adobe official website, Adobe Premiere Pro does import AVI files. However it only imports DV-AVI. If you try to add other AVI files like DivX-AVI, MJPEG-AVI, Xvid-AVI, 3ivX-AVI and more to Premiere, it either ends in fail or encounters some audio or video problem. Unsupported AVI video often comes from Sony camera, Canon camera, Nikon camera, Carton videos, and downloaded websites.[/URL]


That was not the OP's question. The OP doesn't want to import to _Adobe Premiere_...s/he wants to import to a _TiVo Premiere_ DVR.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I_am_not_randy said:


> What is the simplest way to get torrented files (primarily AVI's), from my computer (PC) to the TIVO ?
> 
> Both are connected wirelessly to the same netwrok (although I dont have control of the router).
> 
> ...


Buy DVDCatalyst for $9.95.

It will rip, convert & shrink a lot of video file types. Then just drop it in the folder to auto transfer to the Premiere.

It even has a simple drop down menu with TIVO listed in it.

Trust me, it works great.


----------



## Shagger (Nov 2, 2007)

Streambaby works well for me...


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

DVD decrypter - rips disk
Handbrake

Both free.

If you need to mount an iso on a pc then use Virtual clone drive. Combine with 7zip you can download any torrent, open it, mount it, convert it whatever. If you want to send it to your tivo use the tivo software after you convert it to the proper format.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Stop acting like you're the content police, there are tons of torrents that either aren't illegal or the provider doesn't care if it's out there.


Not illegal, no problem but when it is illegal, how do you determine the owner of the rights to a given program doesn't care if it's out there?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Soapm said:


> Doesn't AVI save space over MPEG2? What would be the advantage of taking all that time to convert all your AVI files to MPEG2?


AVI is a container, not a video codec, and not an audio codec. Changing from one container to another makes almost no difference in size of the file. You have to change codecs for there to be a difference.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

crxssi said:


> AVI is a container, not a video codec, and not an audio codec. Changing from one container to another makes almost no difference in size of the file. You have to change codecs for there to be a difference.


You're right, it's been a while since I've thought technically about it. I just remember most of my AVI's are about 700mb vs if I code one MPEG to burn to disc it's a few GIG's...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Soapm said:


> You're right, it's been a while since I've thought technically about it. I just remember most of my AVI's are about 700mb vs if I code one MPEG to burn to disc it's a few GIG's...


It is likely your AVI files contain H.264 video and AC3 audio. It is not a horrible combination- well, at least the codecs are great. The container is old and crufty, though. The problem is that better containers are often picky about their contents (looking at you, MPG and MP4) and some devices have issues with them (looking at you, MKV and OGV).


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Seriously? You are going to publicly ask how you can transfer "torrented" files, which are 99% likely to be a copyright violation (AKA illegal activity)?
> 
> OK, I'll bite- see http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


I was thinking the same... Already this year, the movie Industry has retained attorneys to sue over 180,000 individuals over this very issue...

Hell you can't even make a copy of the DVD, you purchase, as a backup without the threat of a lawsuit...

It's just not the same as it was ten years ago when file sharing was the norm...

Unless you had a 56K modem like I did had it took 8 hrs to DL a freakin mp3...

Just isn't using good common sense to save a few bucks when if caught you could loose your "arse"... pun intended


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Just isn't using good common sense to save a few bucks when if caught you could loose your "arse"... pun intended


Well, usually, motivation for not breaking the law shouldn't just be if you will get caught or not...


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Vuze will download the torrent and then you just drag it to Vuze's Tivo device section and that video will be converted and made available for download to the Tivo.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Allanon said:


> Vuze will download the torrent and then you just drag it to Vuze's Tivo device section and that video will be converted and made available for download to the Tivo.


If these guys let you transfer to Tivo then they need to work on their website. I don't see that anywhere. And the pictures are so small you can see any detail.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Soapm said:


> If these guys let you transfer to Tivo then they need to work on their website. I don't see that anywhere. And the pictures are so small you can see any detail.


On that page in the lower right it has a link to DEVICE PLAYBACK.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Didn't see a link but I did notice a section called device playback. Looking closely at the picture I did see a little Tivo dude in the menu. I guess if I understood the term device playback it would have initially made more sense...

I wonder why "device playback" instead of "playback device"???


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

If you aren't using a private tracker then you deserve what you get. Just a FYI. Also be cautious on what settings you use for your torrent client as there are plenty of default settings in there that make you visible to anyone seeding the files.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

aridon said:


> If you aren't using a private tracker then you deserve what you get. Just a FYI. Also be cautious on what settings you use for your torrent client as there are plenty of default settings in there that make you visible to anyone seeding the files.


Why you assuming he is downloading illegal stuff? There is a lot of free and legal stuff available as a torrent such as videocasts, movies, shorts, web series, documentaries, Ted Talks, trailers, TV extras, music videos, news, etc. If you use Vuze as your torrent client it has "Vuze HD Network" which allows you to subscribe to a lot of the things I listed above.

Assuming torrents are illegal is what the RIAA and MPAA want you to think.

Here are some good sites that have legal torrents:
http://www.clearbits.net/
http://www.legittorrents.info/index.php?page=torrents
http://www.publicdomaintorrents.net/nshowcat.html?category=ALL
http://vodo.net/film/allfilms


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Not illegal, no problem but when it is illegal, how do you determine the owner of the rights to a given program doesn't care if it's out there?


 Most commercial content providers that have the media torrented are illegal torrents. That's mostly want people want to see. Torrent is theft...


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> Most commercial content providers that have the media torrented are illegal torrents. That's mostly want people want to see. Torrent is theft...


There's an old legal maxim: something about a gum machine in a whorehouse; apparently not a real strong defense.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tenthplanet said:


> Torrent is theft...


Ridiculous. If I torrent the latest Linux distro that I like, it's not theft. Nor is it if I torrent the Gutenberg collection of public domain books.

I love over-generalizations.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

tenthplanet said:


> Most commercial content providers that have the media torrented are illegal torrents. That's mostly want people want to see. Torrent is theft...


That is like saying most drunk driving cases involve a car so cars are illegal.

Plus, downloading copyrighted content is not theft, it is copyright infringement. The copyright holder doesn't lose their video after it is copied. They just lost their right to decide how that video will be distributed.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Without commenting on the specific laws in question...



crxssi said:


> Well, usually, motivation for not breaking the law shouldn't just be if you will get caught or not...


I disagree. When the law is in accord with your own principles, then you don't really need the law. When it's not, then there's really no reason to follow it other than fear of punishment. Unless you feel that following the law is a principle in itself... which to me is nuts. I mean, consider how laws are made. Do you really have more faith in the wisdom of John Boehner or Harry Reid than in your own? Perhaps some people do. Perhaps _some_ people _should_, even. But I don't.

What I just wrote will not stop me from, on occasion, calling for vigorous enforcement of laws that I happen to agree with.  Yet I maintain that I'm not a hypocrite. But I could go on all day about this...


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Regardless of the nature of the torrented content, or the laws around it, wmcbrine's pyTivo is the ultimate answer to the problem of getting content onto your TiVo, whether it's torrented avis/mkv, home movies made with a camcorder, or a Twit podcast you dowload yourself.

pyTivo made my TiVo usable the entire week I first had it before Verizon showed up with a CableCard.

wmcbrine, I commend you on your excellent fork!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> Without commenting on the specific laws in question...
> 
> I disagree. When the law is in accord with your own principles, then you don't really need the law. When it's not, then there's really no reason to follow it other than fear of punishment. Unless you feel that following the law is a principle in itself... which to me is nuts. I mean, consider how laws are made. Do you really have more faith in the wisdom of John Boehner or Harry Reid than in your own? Perhaps some people do. Perhaps _some_ people _should_, even. But I don't.
> 
> What I just wrote will not stop me from, on occasion, calling for vigorous enforcement of laws that I happen to agree with.  Yet I maintain that I'm not a hypocrite. But I could go on all day about this...


That is why I used the word "usually". But generally, I agree with you. How is that for ambiguity? 

Besides, PyTivo is Da Bomb


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed 100%, pyTivo is great for torrents.  Thanks for your fork, wmcbrine.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Allanon said:


> Why you assuming he is downloading illegal stuff? There is a lot of free and legal stuff available as a torrent such as videocasts, movies, shorts, web series, documentaries, Ted Talks, trailers, TV extras, music videos, news, etc. If you use Vuze as your torrent client it has "Vuze HD Network" which allows you to subscribe to a lot of the things I listed above.
> 
> Assuming torrents are illegal is what the RIAA and MPAA want you to think.
> 
> ...


I don't give a crap what he downloads it was a post containing general information and nothing more.


----------

